# learning how to fish skein under a float



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I believe most trout rivers have a 3/8" hook gap restriction. I usually use a #2. No need to get a ticket for something foolish. Check the regs. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

